# Meet sugar and spice!



## stripe (May 23, 2013)

Sugar is now 3 weeks and Spice is 2 weeks! 

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

soo cute! I love the picture of Spice with the dog.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

So cute, those are really good pictures


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute!!;-)


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

How cute! They are sweet


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

adorable!


----------



## craftEcowgirl (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh wow too cute! I have deposits on two wethers, and cant wait till I can bring them home.


----------

